# Need a trigger job on a S&W Sigma .40VE



## alphachief (Oct 17, 2008)

Anyone know of a good gunsmith in the North Atlanta area?  I bought this knowing they come from the factory with a heavy trigger, but I've read it can be reworked to around 4 lbs.


----------



## LadyGunner (Oct 21, 2008)

try
http://www.bigwoodsgoods.com/


----------



## leoparddog (Oct 22, 2008)

If you check around you'll find lots of documentation on how you can do it yourself for less than $10.  I've done two of them.  Its pretty much just a .25cent Glock Trigger job - videos of which can be found on Youtube.  Some metal polish (Flitz or something similar), a dremel or drill and some Q-tips.  Grab you're wife's cardboard nail file for the rough removal.
The only part I'd suggest replacing is the striker spring, order a 4lb. Glock spring from Midwayusa.com for about $6.  Sigma's reputedly have a 5.5lb striker spring.  Midway does sell a 3 or 3.5lb striker spring for the Sigma, but feedback has been mixed on its consistency of primer hits.

Other modifications which are removing or shortening one of two other small springs in the striker mechanism has also had mixed reviews.  S&W forums has tons of info on these procedures for the Sigma as well as feedback on how the mods worked for those users.

I figure I smoothed out the pull and dropped the weight down to about 6lbs which is fine for a defensive pistol.
YMMV.


----------

